# Ski Binding Brake Question



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the Watea 114.  The Marker Barons come in 110mm brake and 132mm brake models.  The Watea has a 114mm waist. 

Which brake width should I purchase?  I would think that the brakes should be able to be bent a few millimeters on each side to accomodate the 114 waist.  My local shop said they could try and bend the brakes, but that it could break. Therfore putting me out whatever a new set of brakes cost.  The 132 width brake bindings are only $20 more.

I think that the 132 brake is going to be too wide.  What do you guys think?


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 13, 2011)

9 MM is like 3/8 inch on each side.  I think the wider one would be fine


----------



## Puck it (Sep 13, 2011)

You want to go with the wider ones.  They can be bent but the beanding will cause them to stick out a little in the retracted position.  The wider one ones will retract fully.

My 2 cents.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 13, 2011)

okay sounds good.  The extra $20 spent to get it right is worth it.

thanks!


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2011)

Last year my right ski brake failed to drop for some reason and my ski popped of at Wachusett and it ran the entire way down the hill (thank god someone wasn't in the way.. it was a real torpedo). I ended up skiing the rest of the way down on one ski, luckily I found it wedged against a tree under the lift.


----------



## mishka (Sep 13, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have the Watea 114.  The Marker Barons come in 110mm brake and 132mm brake models.  The Watea has a 114mm waist.
> 
> Which brake width should I purchase?  I would think that the brakes should be able to be bent a few millimeters on each side to accomodate the 114 waist.  My local shop said they could try and bend the brakes, but that it could break. Therfore putting me out whatever a new set of brakes cost.  The 132 width brake bindings are only $20 more.
> 
> I think that the 132 brake is going to be too wide.  What do you guys think?



go  with 110.  132  too wide.
 I have watea 94 with griffon breaks are 90 mm, same 4mm difference . Yes it tight fit but after couple days on the snow and bended out LITTLE BIT  I have no problem


----------



## billski (Sep 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Last year my right ski brake failed to drop for some reason and my ski popped of at Wachusett and it ran the entire way down the hill (thank god someone wasn't in the way.. it was a real torpedo). I ended up skiing the rest of the way down on one ski, luckily I found it wedged against a tree under the lift.



Ah, the good old days when that was a common experience.  When the word "ski" was shouted, everyone looked uphill and prepared to bolt.  Most skis ended up shattered.  That's why we rented.  Don't get me going about ski straps.  Now only the pow slayers use straps.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 23, 2011)

What brake did you go with? I have a Duke with a 110 mm brake. Mounted it on a 115 waisted ski and it fit just right with clearance to spare.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't bought yet, but I am going with the 110.  I was told that the 110mm is right at the 90 degree bend.  the brakes get wider pretty fast and there should be enough room.  

If not, the shop should be able get 2mm out of each brake.  that really is not alot of "bending".


----------

